# Solved: Realtek RTL8185 54M cannot find or connect to network



## grins (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,

I found this site by googling my issue and finding this article: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/793115-solved-cant-connect-wirelessly-find.html

My issue is very similar, but the solution provided in that article does not work for me. My issue is that I am unable to see or connect to my wireless network. Here is my environment:

Laptop: Gateway MT3422
OS: Win XP Pro x64 SP2
Wireless Adapter: Realtek RTL8185 54M
Wireless Adapter Driver: Realtek 5.1097.201.2007
Wired Adapter: Nvidia nForce Networking Controller (confirmed working)
Router: Linksys WRT54G
Router firmware: v8.00.5 build 002, Jan. 9, 2008

There are no warning icons beside the wireless adapter in device manager. I do have a yellow question mark beside Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus under Other devices, but Im not sure if this is related.

Ive tried uninstalling the wireless adapter then rebooting and allowing windows to install it. Ive confirmed that the adapter is enabled. Ive also confirmed that the wired connection on the laptop works. I do not think this is an issue with the router as Im currently writing this message from another laptop thats connected wirelessly.

ipconfig /all result:
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name .............. : Potato
Primary DNS Suffix .... :
Node Type .............. : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled .... : No
WINS Proxy Enabled .. : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State ............ : Media disconnected
Description .............. : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2
Physical Address ....... : 00-03-25-48-53-7C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State ............ : Media disconnected
Description .............. : Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter
Physical Address ....... : 00-C0-A8-EE-AC-88

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you see wireless networks when you search for new networks? Have you removed ALL wireless connection profiles and entered a new (and known correct) encryption key? Are you SURE your wireless adapter is switched on? It's usually a small switch on the side of the laptop or a function key sequence to toggle the adapter on and off.


----------



## grins (Jul 12, 2009)

99% of the time I can see no wireless networks. I know there are usually 4 - 5 networks that are being broadcast aside from mine. I know this because I have 2 other laptops that can see all of these networks. I've manually added (removed and re-added) my networks SSID and the correct WPA-PSK TKIP key to create the profile. What will sometimes happen is that upon the laptop starting up, it will automatically get onto my network and maintain a very weak connection for about 15 minutes or so. During that time, I see no other wireless networks listed except mine. Once the connection is lost, I cant get it back. Ive tried to remove my profile and let the adapter find it on its own then create the profile that way... no luck.

Its Fn + F2 to enable/disable wireless and theres a wireless light beside the laptops touch-pad that turns on when the adapter is enabled. Ive tried togglng it to make sure its on. The light by the touch-pad is on, its marked as enabled in the Network Connections section of the Control Panel, and in the Device Manager.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, first off I'd update the drivers to the latest available. Next, I'd move the laptop about 6 feet from the router (not any closer) and try connecting again and see if this works. You can also open up the little door that covers the wireless card on the bottom of the laptop and make sure the antenna connections are secure and the card is fully seated in the socket.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What wireless utility are you using, and are you sure that no other one is running? XP's Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) is one utility that you have available, and maybe Gateway and/or Realtek provide a utility.


----------



## grins (Jul 12, 2009)

Moving about 6 feet from the router gave me a consistent 2 bars or up to 11Mbps with occasional loss of connectivity and automatic re-connection. This allowed me to download the latest driver for the adapter directly from the laptop. Moving a few feet further away from the router while staying in the same room brings me back to square one, no networks being found.

I opened the wireless adapter compartment and confirmed that the adapter and wires are secure.

I have tried using windows and the Realtek utility to configure the adapter. I made sure that only one of those is running at any time. There is no Gateway wireless utility installed.

Im guessing the question i need to ask is (and please correct me if Im wrong): is it possible to increase the strength of the wireless adapter on the laptop?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds to me like one of those antenna leads, or the antenna itself (which is just a wire), could be broken. If so, you would have in effect a much smaller antenna than intended.

If I am right about this I assume that repair would be as difficult and maybe as expensive as a screen replacement.

Wait to see what John has to say about this development.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have to agree with Terry, the weak signal strength sure sounds like an antenna.

I think I'd find a nice PCMCIA wireless card and disable the internal card.


----------



## grins (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys.. This laptop doesnt have a slot for PCMCIA cards, only ExpressCard, so Im going a cheaper route and getting a usb wireless adapter.


----------

